# Can I use this VFD with 220v input?



## randyjaco (Aug 30, 2013)

I just picked up a GE Fuji VFD at a garage sale. 
GE Drive AF300E$  Model # 6KAF343003E$A1
According to what I could pull off the Internet it is a 460VAC 3phase input
Output: 0-469 v 3hp at .2-400Hz

Is there any way I can use this VFD to run 220v single phase to 220v 3phase motor?

TIA
Randy


----------



## yugami (Aug 30, 2013)

I wouldn't.  The drive electronics are fairly picky and you'll more than likely burn it up even if you boost it to 480V with a transformer.


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Aug 30, 2013)

I would not use a 430 VFD on 220 single phase. Chances are it will Under Volt error even if you try.


----------



## Codered741 (Aug 30, 2013)

This VFD is indeed a 460volt drive, and cannot be used on a 240 volt supply. 

However, this drive will work perfectly on a transformer, as long as it is stepping it up to the correct voltage. These transformers are easy to find at scrap/salvage yards. 

The notes about the contractors between the VFD and the motor are good notes, not recommended for the drive or the contactor. The motor won't care! However, having a contactor, or way to shut off power to an active VFD is nearly mandatory. 

While it is not recommended to shut off a running VFD, it will not result in damage to the drive. The danger of damage is upon the powerup of the drive, and repeatedly turning the drive off and on while active. 

Some drives have special safety rated inputs, which will serve as emergency stop inputs, however these are rare in comsumer level drives. They have a special circuit which pulses and monitors current on both ends, and the loss of the signal constitutes a special method of shutting down the drive in a manner that is repeatable and nearly fault proof. 

-Cody


----------



## randyjaco (Aug 30, 2013)

Thanks guys. I guess I'll try to sell it. Do I have to have 3 phase 460 volts to test it? I do have access to 460 single phase via a transformer. Can I use that to see if the VFD works? Or how else could I check it out?

Randy


----------



## Codered741 (Aug 31, 2013)

randyjaco said:


> Thanks guys. I guess I'll try to sell it. Do I have to have 3 phase 460 volts to test it? I do have access to 460 single phase via a transformer. Can I use that to see if the VFD works? Or how else could I check it out?
> 
> Randy



460 single phase isn't a standard voltage, and your drive will not run off of it.  You need to have access to 460-480 3 phase to test the drive.  

There may be an option to power the logic section of the drive with 24vdc, but i am not sure, and you will need to look in the manual.  

-Cody

- - - Updated - - -

Try to find a motor repair shop nearby. They will have the facilities to test the drive.  

-Cody


----------

